# Colonial Goldens in ME



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Much better than the last kennel you posted!

Dam: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1280078#animal
Sire:http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1290207#animal

Looks like they have all clearances. It looks like the sire is pointed but no Championship yet! Almost there!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This fell to the 2nd page... and I wanted you to get any personal feedback- if there is any to be had!  bump


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm from Maine but have no knowledge of them but that doesn't mean a thing. They have a great looking facility and beautiful goldens. The clearances look great. I think you have found a good match.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know about the pups but I would definitely live in that kennel


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

^ No kidding! I didn't click on that part of the page last time. Wow!

I think it is a very good choice. Will you be getting a puppy from their current litter? When will take home be?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have the time to poke through the site and doublecheck clearances, but I wanted to chime in that I always like to see a breeder involved in rescue, as Colonial claims to be.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've met MaryTherese a few times, and they have a very decent reputation here. I have a male Maine golden named Tally too( their dog goes by Josh I think) , and at localish shows there's sometimes a mix up, and someone will get confused. One of their nice girls comes from a good GRF breeder as I recall.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

I'm still waiting to hear back from Maryterese. 

BUT I after I contacted her I heard back from Kara at Sun Kissed Goldens & she has one male left (we want a male) YAY! I talked to her on the phone earlier in the week & I'm very excited to visit with her this Sunday. I hope it works out. 

We are getting so close to having a new furry golden baby come home with us!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That's great!! I keep watching the Catch litter on Ustream... they're going to be just beautiful! Good luck and have fun Saturday!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-catch-litter


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Aren't they adorable?! I cannot wait until Sunday!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I joined it today, just to see the puppies, they are so cute.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone! Kara at Sun Kissed no longer has a puppy available so we're still on the hunt! 

We've decided not to go with Colonial Goldens. It was not the right match. Can anyone suggest a breeder in the MA/NH/ME area? I had another post going but I wanted to update this one as well for those who have already responded. Thanks again everybody!

Kim


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry that things didn't work out.  You'll find YOUR puppy soon!


----------



## lizamartin (Feb 3, 2010)

Please have a look at this site. Our Soda came from this breeder and we think that Kim Lorrain is one of the best! Her dogs are beautiful. Please have a look. They are located in Strong Maine.
http://www.littlecountrygoldens.com/


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Casey! We're a little sad as we had thought we were close to putting a deposit on one but didn't work out. But we're excited to find him, somewhere out there! 

Liz, Thanks for your rec. Unfortunately Strong ME is over 4 hours from us & we were really hoping to keep it closer to 2. Thank you though!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM with another kennel you can try. Where are you exactly? I didn't know, so I'm not sure if the ones I sent was too far.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

lizamartin said:


> Please have a look at this site. Our Soda came from this breeder and we think that Kim Lorrain is one of the best! Her dogs are beautiful. Please have a look. They are located in Strong Maine.
> http://www.littlecountrygoldens.com/


 
haha, we think alike. I just sent her the link to Kelore in a PM! I love Hubbs!


----------



## lizamartin (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree, Hubbs is a fabulous looking Golden! Our Soda's mom is Flash and her dad is Logan. We live in Dartmouth Nova Scotia so we had a very long drive to pick up our puppy. We actually went on a weekend and spent a night. I certainly appreciate not wanting to travel so far but if you change your mind -- you will not regret purchasing your puppy from Kelore!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Sunnyglen Golden Retrievers

Theresa Stremlau
Arlington, MA USA 
[email protected]


 *​

Here is a wonderful litter in CT- not sure if all the pups are reserved? http://cayberry.com/index.asp?ID=30


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> *Sunnyglen Golden Retrievers
> 
> Theresa Stremlau
> Arlington, MA USA
> ...


I'll second that  I have known Theresa for years, and she does a wonderful job of breeding. She does have a singleton puppy right now sired by Yogi, but I am pretty sure that puppy already has a home. However, she borrowed 2 puppies from a friend with a larger litter, and they are adorable! Very light colored, and just so cute in the pictures I have seen.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

I just emailed Theresa! Thanks!


----------

